# VPSboard IRC: cannot join. you need to be identified with services



## kunnu (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

I am receiving this error message on VPSBoard irc: #vpsboard Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services

Thanks.


----------



## Hxxx (May 2, 2014)

register your nick


----------



## Wintereise (May 2, 2014)

Try reading /ns help register upon connecting.


----------



## 5n1p (May 2, 2014)

Try this

/msg nickserv register _your_password_ _your_email_address_

after that check your email to verify.


----------



## kunnu (May 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------

